# 2011 Reds



## Vader (Nov 28, 2011)

So anyone heard anything about Bobby's Reds this year? I am personally trying to sell my deposit but I think no one is buying it b/c no one knows what is going on with the Reds this season.
I haven't heard an update since I last talked to Bobby when I asked about approx hatch dates. He told me that Reds lay last/late over the other tegus and should be ready by August. Then I read someone saying possible November hatching. Now it's almost December and if I am not mistaken all the Red Tegu deposit people still don't have an animal. Anyone got any new info?


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2011)

Depending on how you made your deposit, I would request a refund.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 28, 2011)

Agreed. Or try calling bobby tomorrow morning to see what is going on, tegubuzz got ahold of him today in the first couple of rings at 9:30 eastern time


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

omgtaylorg said:


> Agreed. Or try calling bobby tomorrow morning to see what is going on, tegubuzz got ahold of him today in the first couple of rings at 9:30 eastern time



Exactly. Don't bother with emails.


----------



## Vader (Nov 28, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> omgtaylorg said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Or try calling bobby tomorrow morning to see what is going on, tegubuzz got ahold of him today in the first couple of rings at 9:30 eastern time
> ...



Is it just me or it is it kind of off, that we have to call at a certain time? I normally have school or work so if someone can call at this specific time that would be great. Just kinda want to know what's going on.


----------



## DireTrollJake (Dec 9, 2011)

Any luck? I've still not had any of my phone calls OR emails returned in months. Funny how http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9494&page=3#axzz1g6YTEq00 was CLOSED without any reported closure on the issue. I love the Tegu I have, but at this point I want my deposit back. I've lost all interest in supporting Bobby.


----------



## Vader (Dec 21, 2011)

I just opened a transaction dispute with Paypal. I will keep people updated on how it is going.

This is absolutely the WORST customer service i have ever dealt with in the Herp community. Do we need to open a Fauna "Bad Guy" thread in the BOI just to get a response???


----------



## BMurphy916 (Dec 21, 2011)

Funny thing, I called Bobby 1 time and got him on the phone no issues at all.


----------



## james.w (Dec 21, 2011)

BMurphy916 said:


> Funny thing, I called Bobby 1 time and got him on the phone no issues at all.



What was your reason for calling?


----------



## Chesapeakeherper (Dec 21, 2011)

When I contacted bobby about a month ago through email I received a very quick response. I was contacting him about the process for getting a 2012 all american. I was ready to make the deposit until I started reading threads on here about people not being able to get there animals or deposits refunded. I would really like to get a tegu from him because from reading other threads on here he has some of the best stock but I can't risk losing my money. I don't understand why he does not come on here and address the issue explain what happened and put it to rest it seems doing things this way is only going to hurt his future business.


----------



## Josh (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Chesapeakeherper. We don't understand either. It's confusing for us too because we aren't sure what to tell people when they come here looking for him...


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 22, 2011)

What I would recommend, when making any purchase or placing a deposit, is to use PayPal or a credit card. That way you have recourse if you need to file a dispute. If you mail a money order or a check, I don't think there is much you can do outside of small claims court. I'm really sorry to hear so many people have had issues.


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2011)

That's a very good idea, Laurarfl. Definitely keep a paper trail and cover your butt in case the transaction goes bad. No one likes to see that happen but you have to protect yourself.


----------



## Wil (Dec 22, 2011)

This is a very good example of how a deposit can go wrong. I personally wouldn't put a deposit on an animal that doesn't even exist yet, way too many variables. Taking deposits before something even breeds is nothing more than a marketing tactic. It is a way to lock someone into a sale and ensures the seller your business. Otherwise the seller would just have a waiting list with no deposit required.

And just as Laura has mentioned, using a CC and keeping email correspondence never hurts.


----------



## BMurphy916 (Dec 22, 2011)

james.w said:


> BMurphy916 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing, I called Bobby 1 time and got him on the phone no issues at all.
> ...



Not that I believe that I have any reason to answer to you but I called asking about availability of tegus in the future because these posts made me nervous about the possibility of using him as my source. I don't have a tegu yet but when I do get one I want to make sure that I get what I pay for and I still feel that Bobby is where I will get mine.


----------



## james.w (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasn't asking for any negative reason, I was just curious if it had to do with a tegu you had a deposit on or one you plan on purchasing. It seems that he answers for new customers, but ignores those that he owes money to.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 22, 2011)

BMurphy916 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > BMurphy916 said:
> ...



There are many other reputable breeders out there.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 22, 2011)

People who have received tegus from Bobby seem to be very pleased for the most part. That being said, there are quite a few breeders out there you could also look into as a back up plan. There are a few floating around on this forum. There is still plenty of time to find a breeder you feel comfortable with. If you need help looking into others feel free to ask and we can help point you in the right direction.
I got 2 of my tegus locally and the other one I got off of fauna/facebook. 
I really like what Wil said about the deposits, it makes a ton of sense to me.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe Wil has a nice pair of breeding reds, too.


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 23, 2011)

There are other breeders as mentioned,like wil and some on this site.


----------

